# Transparent Blue Seaview



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I hadn't really mentioned these, as it's another too late to use as intended item. But..... We had a batch of transparent blue 1/350 Seaviews made in hopes of using them for two shows this Summer. Just arrived today with our batch of regular kits. I hadn't posted a picture yet, but they are on the Moebius store site with all other exclusives. Wish I had a picture to post, as it really is a cool look! We don't have many to be honest, as we did them numbered 1-240, and 120 went to Japan instantly. We will have a few marked as "Sample", but I'm not sure how many we'll have after they are sent to everyone that needs them in that capacity. Picture in a day or so...


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Moebius _SO_ rocks!


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey Frank,

I just checked the site and can't seem to find them listed. Where would they be?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=808IPMS is where it currently is, will be moved over to the "Exclusives" page soon. Thanks!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I tried to order one but the state section has no Puerto Rico in it?! alex


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> I tried to order one but the state section has no Puerto Rico in it?! alex


Is PR a state now? Just drop me a line at my e-mail and I'l make it work for you Alex! Thanks, Frank.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Your the best.............


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Trying like heck to get my wife to agree to let me get one!

Got it!

I'll be her slave for the next week but it's worth it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, what a strange yet beautiful thing...sorry it didn't work out as intended but I think there's gonna be happy people with this!

Hm. Guess one of those guys out there is gonna have to do a full interior now


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I ordered a couple earlier this evening. Can't wait to get it in. I'm going to really enjoy photographing this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

If anyone plans on building theirs, might I recommend GS Hypotube cement? They use it for watch crystals and whatnot. Doesn't craze as far as I know and cures crystal clear.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Yeah. That's what I use for tranparent parts. Works great!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Please note on these kits that to get the plastic to flow correct, they are ABS. Not sure if the kit is clear enough for an interior, but maybe!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Good to know! Thanks Frank. The GS Hypo cement should be ok. It's more like a contact cement than a solvent type glue. But definitely need something a bit stronger than the usual styrene glue. Tenax or Plastruct Weldene should work fine.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Ignatz said:


> Tenax or Plastruct Weldene should work fine.


That would haze the pretty plastic. Hmmm, would Tenax haze ABS? 

Sorry, me talking out of my butt again.

Carry on.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

CA glue fumes would haze the plastic. Coating the plastic with a layer of Future Floor acrylic will help minimize the hazing (and probably increase the transparency of the plastic too). The only thing about the welding type cements is that the pressure applied between the join changes before the solvent is set, then you get a marred join where the partially dissolved ABS pulls away from itself. That's why I think the Hypo cement, or a similar type of glue is the best option for clear parts.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just ordered mine...be interesting to see just what this looks like.

Thanks Frank and Moebius for offering these to us.

MMM


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I have never, not once ordered a kit not knowing what it looks like. But only 140 on the continent was too tantalizing to pass up.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, here is the image. It's posted with the kit listing as well now. Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

sweet!

So, it is just a limited run of only 240 kits?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

There are a lot of other models coming out right now that were higher on my list than the 1/350 Seaview, but this was too cool to pass up. I think I'll paint it with some glow paint to really set it off!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Oh that's too cool! Thanks for the pic Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Night Light!*



Moebius said:


> OK, here is the image. It's posted with the kit listing as well now. Thanks again, Frank.


I am thinking Night Light!

I ordered mine!:woohoo:

Mark Dean


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I give it not 1 but :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Are these individualy numbered Frank? If so, and you still have #4, I'll take it, being a number 4 kinda guy.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> sweet!
> 
> So, it is just a limited run of only 240 kits?


Just 240 numbered. I do have unnumbered, marked as "sample" where the number would have been. There will be about 30 of these left over after samples are distributed. No more kits will be done in this color!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

otto said:


> Are these individualy numbered Frank? If so, and you still have #4, I'll take it, being a number 4 kinda guy.


Being that number 4 kind of guy, I am sure I can help!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very psychedelic looking.I think that when modelers want to recreate a transparent sub,they usually keep the back side ,create the interior,then leave the front side opened.But of course,it's special.I wonder why they just didn't make one in clear transparent styrene.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Frank! I'll order today!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Number 4 will ship to me on Monday! Thanks again Frank for keeping me in mind and holding it back for me! You da man!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They do make non-fogging CA glue... it should say specifically on the bottle. Its made for fixing RC plane windshields. Its not cheap stuff $13 or so for the same size bottle that is $5 in the regular formula

Myself, I have zero interest in all the weird off color models... pink pendulums, blue Seaviews, etc...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Pink pendulums sound bizzare for some reason, yet oddly intriguing....


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The blue seaview could be fitted with some flashing LEDS, and put in a diorama with that two globe eyed electrical sea weed monster...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

otto said:


> Pink pendulums sound bizzare for some reason, yet oddly intriguing....


put them right next to the yellow moons and green clovers:hat:

they're magically delicious!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> put them right next to the yellow moons and green clovers:hat:
> 
> they're magically delicious!


now _that's_ funny!

(heh-heh, hee-hee)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

that is funny LOL


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Mine Just Arrived-#161, Looks Great,
Thanks Guys


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Wow!!!*

#15 has docked in Boulder, CO!!:woohoo:

It is better than I had hoped for!!!

WELL DONE!!

Mark Dean


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> Very psychedelic looking.I think that when modelers want to recreate a transparent sub,they usually keep the back side ,create the interior,then leave the front side opened.But of course,it's special.I wonder why they just didn't make one in clear transparent styrene.


Who's to say they won't?

I mean, it's not like they CAN'T, right?

One thing that's fascinating to me, it exposes some little secrets. Like the bow cries for an aftermarket FS bay and it seems that's been allowed for in the design.

Well done!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Already there!*



Steve H said:


> Who's to say they won't?
> 
> I mean, it's not like they CAN'T, right?
> 
> ...


There is a PE set with the sub bay and partial interior. Just needs the FS-1.

Mark Dean


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

still waiting by the mailbox. Doesn't help that I'm in East Gish.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ... the bow cries for an aftermarket FS bay and it seems that's been allowed for in the design ...


Ask and ye shall receive: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=blank&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX118


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> still waiting by the mailbox. Doesn't help that I'm in East Gish.


according to Track and Confirm, it's still sitting in Orlando.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

...might I recommend GS Hypotube cement?
Where would one find 'GS Hypotube' cement? As I have a lot of Hypotubes to cement!:D
I know said:


> is[/I] a real question tho.
> 
> Hal9001-


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

hal9001 said:


> ...might I recommend GS Hypotube cement?
> Where would one find 'GS Hypotube' cement? As I have a lot of Hypotubes to cement!:D
> I know said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Micromark

JS Ritter


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

150/240 received


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

#233 of 240.

Just made it under the wire.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

223/240 present and accounted for.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

126/240 present and accounted for as well....

MMM


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

My 4 Seathrues came in yesterday. Gorgeous! I forgot the #s, one was 99, another was 149, I think the other 2 were in the 60's but I'll have to check as I kinda forgot the #s. Too preoccupied looking at the gorgeous transparent plastic!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

#225 arrived safely on the Island.


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Got mine on my Birthday! Thank you Frank & Angela!! Its is Excellent!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Number four arrived Saturday here! Thanks!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Are these still available? I may get one!


----------



## Kirk200 (Jun 2, 2008)

*They are still available... 09/28...*

I just ordered the transparent blue version plus the normal version this morning, and they're already shipping... so they are still in stock...
- Kirk200


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The link is dead now.. it must be gone...


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I just got on the page:
http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=808IPMS

and I put 10 in my shopping cart. Maybe there was a slight glitch, but it seems to be working now.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

LOL! Have no fear. I've emptied the cart. Already got a couple of these! Don't need 10 more!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ignatz said:


> LOL! Have no fear. I've emptied the cart. Already got a couple of these! Don't need 10 more!


You know you really do want ten more :tongue:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I can't help it. I likes them shiney, I likes them glo-in-the-dark, I especially likes them see-thru! :hat:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ignatz said:


> I can't help it. I likes them shiney, I likes them glo-in-the-dark, I especially likes them see-thru! :hat:


I'm a sucker for the glow in the darks - You can pretty much put me down for one of any glow kit :thumbsup: I'm not a fan of chrome, but transparent color versions are certainly tempting!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wanted a Glow Seaview, everyone thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Drop a set of flashing halloween lights in the clear one!


----------



## fryguy66 (12 mo ago)

Hi all
I have 4 of the transparent seaviews was wondering what they would be worth


----------

